

Animal-rights activists wreak havoc in Milan laboratory - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/animal-rights-activists-wreak-havoc-in-milan-laboratory-1.12847

======
ananyob
"Some of the mice they removed were delicate mutants and immunosuppressed
‘nude’ mice, which die very quickly outside controlled environments" Sheesh

